# Need help making lion fursuit, how to make mane



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm trying to make a lion fursuit.
How do you make the mane?


----------



## TheKai (Nov 2, 2009)

Zero experience, here, but the first thing that comes to mind is hair wefts (and lots of them) if your looking for a flat, silky mane. If you want it more realistic and with volume, you could try synthetic "braiding hair" , which I am currently using in a project. Nice and dense, you can get about 45 inches for $2. It'd take a lot of measuring and time to get everything cut and placed right, but there are many kinds of braiding hair available and at that price, why not order some and test it out?






^ the kind braiding hair im talking about


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Nov 5, 2009)

A guy I know (Solion) does his manes with inexpensive hair-extension hair (for weaves) purchased from Sally Beauty.  He then takes a clump, hot-glues the trimmed base and then smushes the base together with a set of hair waffle type irons to make sort of a flattened base.  These he then layers over his substrate material and glues them down.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh nevermind people, I've changed the design.  I don't need a mane anymore.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Nov 5, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh nevermind people, I've changed the design.  I don't need a mane anymore.




He's gonna be a lioness now *grin*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> He's gonna be a lioness now *grin*


*facedesk* That's what I get for leaving myself open to an obvious joke.

I changed it to a cougar.


----------



## Wereling (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh well it's too late now but if you ever make a lion with a mane try layering fur strips I've seen a suit that does this and it looks very nice


----------

